# Sports Commentators: Favorite Pics!



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 27, 2010)

BOOTY!!!
I keep telling her im married but she dosen't listen


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


>



I wonder if she knows that she has the most desirable ass in her industry!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

^ She has to suspect something. lol

And, Work IN Progress, haven't you ever heard of _BIGAMY???_ *
*


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah. I cant handle more than one wife dude.  1 makes me crazy.  2 might put me in the nut house.  
BTW.  Anybody know who that bitch is or what her face looks like.  Like it matters.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 27, 2010)

I keep finding myself back in this thread looking at that ass.  Im gonna go pound off now.


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> Yeah. I cant handle more than one wife dude.  1 makes me crazy.  2 might put me in the nut house.
> BTW.  Anybody know who that bitch is or what her face looks like.  Like it matters.



I forgot her name but, she's the gal who was "mistreated" in the Jets (???) locker room.  She's definitely hot!!!!!!

Uggghhh.... that ass on her is unbelievable!!!  But, I live in South Florida so I see those type of asses all the time!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 27, 2010)

david said:


> I wonder if she knows that she has the most desirable ass in her industry!!



Better than John Madden's?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

*Ines Sainz*

















Source: *The Cranky Monkey: Ines Sainz Feeling Uncomfortable in a Room Full of Men*

Embedding disabled:* YouTube - Ines Sainz: I Did Not 'Make the Charge'*

Ffwd to :50 






YouTube Video











lol Like it's a major surprise that there would be... _sexual comments_ made.






YouTube Video


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Better than John Madden's?



you just ruined a good thread!!!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Source: *The Cranky Monkey: Ines Sainz Feeling Uncomfortable in a Room Full of Men*
> 
> Embedding disabled:* YouTube - Ines Sainz: I Did Not 'Make the Charge'*
> 
> ...



Let me be blunt for once. 

FUCKING DELICIOUS!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

On a side note- I'm not one to complain, but, why is she the only female reporter allowed to dress like that.  No one else seems to.  I don't think it's because she's the only one with a body like that but, I could name a few other reporters with great bodies!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

*Bonnie Bernstein*, ESPN/ABC sideline reporter

Bernstein, who was a four-time academic All-American gymnast at Maryland, has certainly maintained her flexibility. 





*Ines Sainz*

Source: *The Wizard of Odds: For Your Viewing Pleasure*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

david said:


> On a side note- I'm not one to complain, but, why is she the only female reporter allowed to dress like that.  No one else seems to.  I don't think it's because she's the only one with a body like that but, *I could name a few other reporters with great bodies!*



Name 'em!  I've added Bernstein.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 27, 2010)

Please don't turn around Ines, cause I'z likes your vertical smile.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

More Bernstein!














With more than 15 years in broadcasting, Bonnie Bernstein is one of the  most recognizable and highly respected journalists in her field. As a  reporter and host for ESPN, she has a wide range of responsibilities.  Most recently, she has been part of the hosting rotation for several of  ESPN's high-profile shows, including NFL Live, Outside the Lines, Jim  Rome is Burning, First Take and College Football Live. Prior to her  gravitation towards more studio work, Bernstein served as a sideline  reporter for ABC's college football package and Sunday Night Baseball  broadcasts on ESPN. 

Bernstein's second run with "The Worldwide  Leader in Sports" comes after eight years at CBS, where she was the lead  reporter for the NFL and the NCAA Men's Basketball Championships. She  contributed features for The NFL Today; hosted the Network's  Emmy-nominated anthology series, Championships of the NCAA, and the NCAA  Women's Gymnastics Championships; and anchored SportsDesk and At the  Half, CBS' New York-based studio shows. Track and field, figure skating,  and the U.S. Open Tennis Championships rounded out Bernstein's  assignments at the Network.

During the NFL season, Bernstein  often pulled "double duty," covering a Sunday game for CBS and Monday  Night Football for CBS/Westwood Radio. In 2004, during Super Bowl  XXXVIII, she became the first reporter to serve as both a network TV and  network radio correspondent on the same broadcast. Bernstein covered  five straight Super Bowls since joining the radio announce team in 2001  and the Pro Bowl since 2003.

Bernstein first joined ESPN in 1995  as its Chicago Bureau Chief, where she covered Michael Jordan and the  Chicago Bulls' record-setting championship run. She also filed reports  for SportsCenter during the Major League Baseball Playoffs and the NCAA  Women's Basketball Championships, and served as a correspondent for NFL  Countdown and College GameDay.

Numerous publications have  documented Bernstein's work, including The New York Times, USA Today,  Sports Illustrated and TV Guide and lifestyle magazines such as Glamour,  Self, Men's Health and Celebrity Living. In October, 2007, Bernstein  was honored by New York Moves Magazine as one of New York's "Power  Women," along with such notables as Susan Sarandon, Sex in the City  author Candace Bushnall, model Lauren Bush and Ivanka Trump. 

In  2005, Bernstein was named to Jewish Women International's "Ten Women to  Watch" list, an exclusive group selected from the United States, Canada  and Israel for their professional achievements

Prior to ESPN,  Bernstein made local television history at the NBC affiliate in Reno, NV  (KRNV-TV), becoming the "Biggest Little City's" first-ever female  weekday sports anchor. She began her television career at WMDT-TV (ABC)  in Salisbury, MD, anchoring weekend news, and broke into broadcasting in  radio, as the news and sports director for WXJN-FM in Lewes, DE.

Bernstein  graduated magna cum laude from the University of Maryland's prestigious  Merrill College of Journalism. She currently serves on the College's  Board of Directors. While at College Park, Bernstein was a four-time  Academic All-America selection (gymnastics) and received the Thomas M.  Fields Award for academic and athletic excellence.  Bernstein's  consulting firm, Velvet Hammer Media, provides private coaching for  aspiring and working journalists and media training for corporate  executives.

Bernstein was born in Brooklyn, N.Y., and grew up in Howell, N.J. She presently resides in New York City.

From *Bonnie Bernstein - Cast - Z Rock - Series - On Air - IFC.com*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

ESPN's Erin Andrews!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

Ines Sainz (born 1978) is a model and actress.

*Sexy Sports Announcer Wants to be Taken Seriously! Seriously?*

   Written by  MGwynnExaminer, September 16, 2010   
From:  onepissedwetcat.blogspot.com 

*Ines Sainz*, who labels herself the "hottest sports reporter in Mexico"  wants to be taken seriously as a reporter.  This follows a recent  interview she did for the New York Jets who were beaten by the Baltimore  Ravens in a close game.  During the locker room interview, Sainz received continuous catcalls and wolf whistles from the players.  

Sainz says she is used to this as she was an official beauty queen in  Mexico, but still "stamps her stiletto wearing foot" demanding she be  taken seriously.  Okay.  I exaggerate her footwear, but let's just  review the rest of her outfit. (_Photo via Newscom Content © 2010 Newscom_)






Sainz  wore jeans so tight, a fart could have split the seams.  She actually  had a Camel Toe!  Her blouse was no better.  The cleavage revealing  tight, white top might have ripped if she had sneezed.  While it all  looked quite sexy on her, and she definitely has the physique to pull  it off, let's just be honest....how you present yourself is how you will  be treated.  Mom was right!

Every time your mom told you that your skirt was too short, and your  boobs were hanging out..and every guy that sees that will assume you're  an easy target...Mom was right!

True, the team should have behaved better because they were in their  professional and official capacity as representatives of their team, but  men are men.  When they see tits and ass, they lose all circulation to  their brains, which debilitates their ability to think rationally.

The cold, hard facts are simple.  A woman can't walk into a room wearing  nothing but a G-string and expect men to maintain eye contact, and talk  about the weather and her opinion on the economy.  That's just naive  bullshit thinking.






If  Miss Sainz wants to be treated like a professional, she needs to  present herself as a professional.  Her stunt-wear, her web page for her  job featuring her in a bikini, takes away from REAL female professional  reporters who really are serious about their work, and project the  proper image via professional business clothing instead of "club wear"!   She says she's not trying to provoke these responses, yet continues to dress provocatively for work.  Again, this is naive, bullshit thinking. 

Either Ines Sainz wants to be a reporter, or she wants to be sex  object.  She can't straddle the fence on this one...because men find  straddling provocative and might piss her off by slipping a $5 into her  back pocket (If they can get it in there!).

Source: *Sexy Sports Announcer Wants to be Taken Seriously! Seriously? - Ines Sainz - Zimbio*


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Ines Sainz (born 1978) is a model and actress.
> 
> *Sexy Sports Announcer Wants to be Taken Seriously! Seriously?*
> 
> ...



Yeah, sadly, I have to agree.  Dress like that and you're not going to gain as much respect as the other ladies do.  If she was smart, she would have revealed her body only once in a model type outfit, fitness outfit or even swimsuit.  She would generate so much more money for the high demand. For example: WWE gals who posed for Playboy.  That woman Sable did very well after she posed TWICE in Playboy.  Spent all of her money, rode her career in high demand and wisely attracted Brock Lesnar to keep the dough rolling in.  I don't think Sable is any hotter than the next gal down the street!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

Apparently Sainz simply stated she felt uncomfortable in the locker room with the men making comments and whistling. She said, speaking with Meredith Viera, that she probably wouldn't have pressed any charges.

Another female reporter approached Sainz and said she felt sorry for her for the way she was being treated and then the Association for Women in Sports Media (AWSM) became involved, demanding the NFL for an investigation. 

*Ines Sainz: Ines Sains and AWSM not on same page*
By Shannon Owens

The Association for Women in Sports Media means well in fighting the  good fight to protect TV Azteca sports reporter Ines Sainz from being  subjected to inappropriate locker room behavior. 
 I’m just not sure Ines Sainz is in the same fight with AWSM or other  women who have worked hard to establish themselves as respected sports  reporters.

Sainz accepted multiple invitations  to  appear on the New York morning media circuit, including ABC’s Good  Morning America and NBC’s the Today Show, Tuesday to talk about her  controversial locker room visit with the New York Jets. Allegations of  sexual harassment towards Ines Sainz from players prompted an NFL  investigation and an apology from Jets owner Woody Johnson.

 But you didn’t get a clear sense of where she stood on the issue or  if she even found the entire incident to be an issue. Sainz said she  even thought, at one point, the media’s reaction was overblown. This was  after she said on her Twitter account that she was “dying of embarrassment.”

 Let’s be clear about one thing. Locker rooms are more than just a  hangout spot for athletes. They are also a place of business where men  and women members of the media work. Athletes, coaches and anyone  working in that room should treat it as a professional environment and  should hold themselves to the highest level of accountability.

 Obviously, there were some inappropriate comments made from New York  Jets players that were just flat out unacceptable. Those players need to  be appropriately reprimanded for their behavior.

 However I find it equally unacceptable that Sainz, a 32-year-old  woman, has a problem understanding the difference between being  provocative and attractive. And skin tight jeans and see-through shirts in a locker room or on a basketball court definitely falls into the provocative category.

 On of my former co-workers at the Orlando Sentinel, Jemele Hill, said  it best on ESPN’s First Take that her dress attire “undermines” the  work of other women working in sports media.

 For years, women have fought for equal rights to cover sports with  the same resources and opportunities as their male counterparts and  continue to fight for equal positioning behind the scenes in the  industry as editors and producers. I believe this is the heart of AWSM  and why they felt compelled to speak out on behalf of Ines Sainz.

 But it would have been nice if this were a fight for someone who saw something worth fighting for.

Source: *Ines Sainz: Ines Sainz and AWSM not on same page – Sentinel Sports Now – Orlando Sentinel*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

But enough of the legal BS. Back to hot babes!

"Hello, my name is Betty Draper and I'm here to interview your sports team. Please treat me respectfully. And be sure *not *to whistle!"





Actress January Jones a.k.a. Betty Draper on "Mad Men" to become sports announcer?


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Apparently Sainz simply stated she felt uncomfortable in the locker room with the men making comments and whistling. She said, speaking with Meredith Viera, that she probably wouldn't have pressed any charges.
> 
> Another female reporter approached Sainz and said she felt sorry for her for the way she was being treated and then the Association for Women in Sports Media (AWSM) became involved, demanding the NFL for an investigation.
> 
> ...



It's true and it's not true so therefore, it's sad but true!

I believe that if she was at a game and I saw her, I would be distracted by her because of her overall beauty and sexy attire.

I also believe, ANY women in their "profession" (respectable) should remain in a professional appearance and save all that attire for the beach or whatever it may be.  

I don't believe that every women reporter will be looked at differently because of her.

As for Betty Draper... I would be cool with that because for the fact that she's an actor, showed her flesh properly and is not using her sexuality blatantly for personal gain.  Now, I know this isn't a fair assumption against Inez but, if that's the case, then, I was right.  Oh well..... what do I know?!?!  LMAO!


----------



## MDR (Dec 27, 2010)

Always liked Sage Steele and Hannah Storm, although Hannah wears some wacky clothes sometimes.  Sage is flat gorgeous.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

MDR said:


> Always liked Sage Steele















MDR said:


> and Hannah Storm, although  Hannah wears some wacky clothes sometimes.

























MDR said:


> Sage is flat  gorgeous.



Have to say I agree!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

david said:


> It's true and it's not true so therefore, it's sad but true!
> 
> I believe that if she was at a game and I saw her, I would be distracted by her because of her overall beauty and sexy attire.
> 
> ...



  

_I will... _agree!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

ESPN's newest water sports correspondent, reporting to you live from the... _motorboat competition!_

(groan)

My new year's resolution is to lay off the bad jokes and puns.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 27, 2010)

Im not usually in to black chicks, but Sage Steele is hot


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 27, 2010)




----------

